# Rear Driver's side seat belt stuck



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty self explanatory, never been in an accident or even slammed on the brakes with someone sitting back there, so it's not a problem with the pretensioner having been broken. It's got about 3 inches of play until it locks up, similar to how all the seat belts lock when you hit the brakes and everyone is thrown forward. The seat belt's not twisted or anything, it all looks fine.

I don't know when exactly it got jammed but I know that I've had people in that seat belt as recently as a few weeks ago, but this past week a friend in the back told me it wouldn't come out and I've had no luck trying to finagle it out. Can I remove that rear panel? (interior panel of the C pillar, if I have the terminology correct)

Thanks all


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

*Jammed seat belt*

Is that a collective "I don't know"?


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never had any seat belt issue in any car I've ever owned. Sorry man.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pull the bottom seat cushon, and unbolt the bottom of the seat belt. Try to retract the seatbelt as much as you can to see if that releases it.


----------

